# My DxO9 and Win7 opens RAW from my 6D but not my 7Dmk2?



## LovePhotography (Mar 7, 2015)

Any ideas why my year old top-o-the-line Dell XPS and DxO9 won't open the RAW files from my new 7Dii, but does just fine opening the RAW files from my 6D? And, what to do about it??
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Old Sarge (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't think DxO 9 supports the raw files from a 7Dmk2. DxO 10.1 does.


----------



## LovePhotography (Mar 7, 2015)

Old Sarge said:


> I don't think DxO 9 supports the raw files from a 7Dmk2. DxO 10.1 does.



Damn. :-\


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 7, 2015)

LovePhotography said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think DxO 9 supports the raw files from a 7Dmk2. DxO 10.1 does.
> ...



DxO 10 supports 7D Mark 2. Depending on when you bought 9, you might get a free upgrade. I had purchased 9 6 months prior and they gave me the upgrade for free.


----------



## zim (Mar 7, 2015)

If it's any consolation I think 10 is a worthwhile upgrade


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 7, 2015)

Software makers stop updating a old version when a new one is released. This means raw files from new cameras won't work.

Fortunately, Canon provides DPP with new cameras, and it will convert the raw file to a tiff which can be opened and edited in most high end software. There is even a open in photoshop function.


----------



## JustinMartin (Mar 7, 2015)

No support - I actually looked at DXO as an alternative and found this

http://petapixel.com/2014/10/26/can-grab-copy-dxo-optics-pro-8-completely-free-limited-time/

Once I figured there was no support for the 7D2 I was out.


----------



## rjrowing (Mar 7, 2015)

What about converting to dng first, and then processing in DxO?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 7, 2015)

rjrowing said:


> What about converting to dng first, and then processing in DxO?



That doesn't work. In order for dxo to read the file it must have the body module for the unit in question. In fact I do not believe it will read a DNG file at all, even for supported bodies.

Adobe Camera Raw will and is a way to get around unsupported bodies in older versions of ACR.


----------

